# Charcoal type for Weber SNS cook



## Alpaul666 (May 26, 2021)

Hi,

I am looking for some advice regarding the fuel for my Brisket smoke this weekend. I have a 22" weber and just bought a slow n sear for it. I have a lot of experience grilling, but none doing a smoke. 

I have researched how to do a weber style smoke using the slow n sear and have all the equipment (including sitting around beer) but none of the videos or articles goes into the charcoal. Almost all use briquettes. I have generally only used lump the past couple of years as I like the way it grills. Should I be using briquettes or will lump be fine? In your experience, was one superior for getting the desired outcome when doing a long smoke?

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 26, 2021)

Lump generally burns hotter, and briquettes usually burn cooler and a little slower.  When I smoke on my Weber kettle I use the snake method with briquettes, main reason they are all the same size and makes it easier to maintain the temp I want.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 26, 2021)

Alpaul666 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for some advice regarding the fuel for my Brisket smoke this weekend. I have a 22" weber and just bought a slow n sear for it. I have a lot of experience grilling, but none doing a smoke.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on getting the slow n sear. My advice is: use briquettes. They are more consistent like stated and burn more evenly. 
Good Luck.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 26, 2021)

I use kingsford in my SnS and throw a couple BnB charlogs on em.


----------



## PPG1 (May 26, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Coastal South Carolina.  Great advise up above


----------



## edmonds (May 26, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Congratulations on getting the slow n sear. My advice is: use briquettes. They are more consistent like stated and burn more evenly.
> Good Luck.



Agree. Can't go wrong with Kingsford standard.


----------



## Chasdev (May 27, 2021)

If you can find it..


----------



## JLeonard (May 27, 2021)

Welcome to the forums from Mississippi!
jim


----------



## Colin1230 (May 27, 2021)

Glad you joined us. The best info concerning the SnS I have come across.









						The Slow 'N Sear, The Single Best Accessory For The Weber Kettle Ever
					

For about $90 you can easily convert a standard Weber Kettle into a much better grill as well as a smoker capable of making restaurant quality smoked ribs, pulled pork, beef brisket, turkey, salmon, or whatever you want to smoke.



					amazingribs.com


----------



## bill1 (May 27, 2021)

Dissenting opinion...I use lump for everything.  Briquettes leave too much ash.  If it's not getting in the food, it's getting all over me when I clean up.  
And unless you like awfully small snakes (lizards?) I find they work just fine in labyrinth (controlled burn) patterns.  
No brand loyalty here either.  I'm fine with the Hecho en Mexico products...only occasionally see something that I don't consider food-appropriate.


----------



## cmayna (May 27, 2021)

I use Royal Oak premium ridge charcoal briquettes in my 22" Weber that uses a SNS.  Very happy with it.


----------

